# FAKE STIHL 070 CHAINSAWS - This is interesting



## loggers1 (Feb 11, 2011)

Believe it or not, Stihl still makes the 070 chainsaw. It is a Stihl ms 070. I just bought a new one on Ebay and I was skeptical before I bid so I did some checking. I found out that on Stihl's website under the country of Mexico, sure enough the Stihl catalog lists an ms 051, ms 070, and ms 076. They look exactly like the one I got on Ebay. you can not buy them in the US or most other countries. I have not checked all of the countries yet. I also heard there are fake saws out there that look just like the Stihl 070. Does anyone know how to spot a fake? Once I get the saw, I am going to take it apart and check the cylinder, etc.... and see if I can tell anything. Has anyone else heard about Stihl still making these saws. They must or they would not be in the catalog for Mexico. Thanks


----------



## discounthunter (Feb 11, 2011)

im willing to bet its a fake.


----------



## promac850 (Feb 11, 2011)

Hopefully it's one of those well-made and durable fakes. Hate to see you get ripped off for a pos.


----------



## MechanicMatt (Feb 12, 2011)

discounthunter said:


> im willing to bet its a fake.


 
Sadly +1


----------



## Roanoker494 (Feb 12, 2011)

I would figure the "proof in the the recipe". Look for things like "Stihl" or "Mahle" being embossed on the cylinder, part numbers cast into the parts and of course it should say "Made in Mexico" on it. I hope you have got your hands on a real Stihl but there does seem to be a lot of fakes running around here recently. Good news is that it seems even the fake ones are built pretty well, so good luck either way.


----------



## Teddy.Scout (Feb 12, 2011)

loggers1 said:


> Believe it or not, Stihl still makes the 070 chainsaw. It is a Stihl ms 070. I just bought a new one on Ebay and I was skeptical before I bid so I did some checking. I found out that on Stihl's website under the country of Mexico, sure enough the Stihl catalog lists an ms 051, ms 070, and ms 076. They look exactly like the one I got on Ebay. you can not buy them in the US or most other countries. I have not checked all of the countries yet. I also heard there are fake saws out there that look just like the Stihl 070. Does anyone know how to spot a fake? Once I get the saw, I am going to take it apart and check the cylinder, etc.... and see if I can tell anything. Has anyone else heard about Stihl still making these saws. They must or they would not be in the catalog for Mexico. Thanks


 
Stihl still makes them! (070 and the 380)
I can attest to it first hand!
From a southern Mexico dealer it is $1130(ish) for the 070 and 540 (ish) for the 380, US dollars.
They are very picky as to there export or sales.
The ones on ebay that I have seen are all fake, knock offs, copies.
If or when you buy one, notice how the box comes with the saw, the saw does not come in the box!
Shinny dogs, shinny muffler are all wrong!
Most of the parts are casted with a Stihl part # with the addition number 9 in front of those #'s. Some parts were it is difficult to add a number in castings or molds is not present in the copies. The bar is genuine Stihl, along with the chain. But that is about it.

But heck, to get a 100+ cc saw for under $450 to the door is a deal!
(That is what I paid for mine knowing it was fake.)

Sad to see some grabbing them for $450 to there door, setting up the box for a picture and claiming to be GENUINE!


----------



## 1steve (Feb 12, 2011)

Its very possible to be the real deal, do you have a link to the ebay auction?


----------



## Teddy.Scout (Feb 12, 2011)

1steve said:


> Its very possible to be the real deal, do you have a link to the ebay auction?


 
Which one, I have seen 4 on ebay in the past 2 weeks.
All fake.


----------



## 1steve (Feb 12, 2011)

I agree with Teddy, i believe this one to be fake... http://cgi.ebay.com/STIHL-070-CHAIN...S_Chainsaws&hash=item19c2a24154#ht_500wt_1156

wrong bar, side cover is wrong ect.


----------



## 1steve (Feb 12, 2011)

Teddy.Scout said:


> Which one, I have seen 4 on ebay in the past 2 weeks.
> All fake.


 
I haven't seen the one he has, i'm just saying they are still made so it is possible to be real. Not good odds though.


----------



## Teddy.Scout (Feb 12, 2011)

1steve said:


> I agree with Teddy, i believe this one to be fake... http://cgi.ebay.com/STIHL-070-CHAIN...S_Chainsaws&hash=item19c2a24154#ht_500wt_1156
> 
> wrong bar, side cover is wrong ect.


 
Forgot about that one 1steve!!!!! (that would hurt, knowing you could have had a MS880)
*Here was the latest one I watched!*
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=230582232511&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## 1steve (Feb 12, 2011)

Teddy.Scout said:


> Forgot about that one 1steve!!!!! (that would hurt, knowing you could have had a MS880)
> *Here was the latest one I watched!*
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=230582232511&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


 
I agree fake, just like the one i posted minus the stihl bar lol


----------



## Teddy.Scout (Feb 12, 2011)

1steve said:


> I agree fake, just like the one i posted minus the stihl bar lol


 
I know some would get mad!
But If you wanted one, and grabbed the ones for $450.
You get a decent saw! A cheap way to get a 100cc+ saw if you are on a budget!


----------



## 1steve (Feb 12, 2011)

Teddy.Scout said:


> I know some would get mad!
> But If you wanted one, and grabbed the ones for $450.
> You get a decent saw! A cheap way to get a 100cc+ saw if you are on a budget!


 
Very true, it all depends on the individual and there needs. Fake or real there is a buyer.
Tried to send rep on the good info on post#6 won't let me i'll get you another day.


----------



## discounthunter (Feb 12, 2011)

Teddy.Scout said:


> I know some would get mad!
> But If you wanted one, and grabbed the ones for $450.
> You get a decent saw! A cheap way to get a 100cc+ saw if you are on a budget!


 
it not a guarantee that it will be a true 100cc motor in it.


----------



## Teddy.Scout (Feb 12, 2011)

discounthunter said:


> it not a guarantee that it will be a true 100cc motor in it.


 
*All the ones I have brought in are 107cc as they have advertised.*
The cylinders and pistons look as good as a NWP BB kit. Ya, castings could go for a clean up, but looks good to a novice mechanic as my self.


----------



## MCW (Feb 12, 2011)

The 070 I have is most definately a fake as I bought it from China. Build quality from this particular manufacturer was quite poor. For those people that think they'll be able to spot a good fake? Think again, you more than likely won't.
A few months back on an Australian forum somebody started a thread about a "Genuine 070 on Australian eBay". Everybody was replying "Wow"..."Buy it"..."You won't see another one"...blah blah blah.
Anyway, some gullible individual paid from memory around USD$1100 for it. I saw this and did a quick search of the seller. What do you know? He'd sold a few "genuine" 070's prior and had another one listed the second the above mentioned unit had sold. I was going to report this seller but the next one he auctioned he did state it was made in China. Prior to that he'd mentioned Germany.

There are many different sources of 070's in China and I have no problem telling guys on AS what you can land one of these to the states for...
*
Around USD$270 brand new with 30" .404" Stihl labelled bar plus Stihl branded RMC chain.*

Now let me list the problems...

1) Choke linkage won't stay on.
2) Filter fit is very poor.
3) Clutch slips at the slightest provocation.
4) All the allen bolt heads have been overtightened and damaged.
5) The carby is a poor rip off and adjustments don't respond very well.
6) Even tuned to it's best it is gutless but as mentioned above it does seem to be 107 odd cc.

This saw is really only good for a few spare parts for a genuine 070.

Don't take the risk buying one of these saws unless you get it dirt cheap. There are good knockoffs of some other saws but from what I've seen and heard the 070 isn't one of them.

Wayne (gmax) doesn't know this yet but when he comes to visit in a few weeks for some chainsaw fun I'm giving it to him for nothing. He may just throw it in the bin when he gets home or maybe with his expertise he can get it running properly


----------



## MCW (Feb 12, 2011)

Roanoker494 said:


> I would figure the "proof in the the recipe". Look for things like "Stihl" or "Mahle" being embossed on the cylinder, part numbers cast into the parts and of course it should say "Made in Mexico" on it.



Sadly all of the above makes no difference. The Chinese are even copying serial numbers and stamping them in the right spots while they're at it.


----------



## Teddy.Scout (Feb 12, 2011)

MCW said:


> The 070 I have is most definately a fake as I bought it from China. Build quality from this particular manufacturer was quite poor. For those people that think they'll be able to spot a good fake? Think again, you more than likely won't.
> A few months back on an Australian forum somebody started a thread about a "Genuine 070 on Australian eBay". Everybody was replying "Wow"..."Buy it"..."You won't see another one"...blah blah blah.
> Anyway, some gullible individual paid from memory around USD$1100 for it. I saw this and did a quick search of the seller. What do you know? He'd sold a few "genuine" 070's prior and had another one listed the second the above mentioned unit had sold. I was going to report this seller but the next one he auctioned he did state it was made in China. Prior to that he'd mentioned Germany.
> 
> ...


 
I have been getting lucky!
The ones I have got are still cutting strong!
Not that they are daily user or felling saws.
But they are seeing some real work as firewood buckers and stumpers.
THESE ARE CHEAP SAWS YES! I agree with that, but also keep in mind they a Chinese made! 

Still, if you can use it for what is is (a cheap saw with some pull) you may be able to use it to your advantage.
Or just have a handful of spare parts.
(Compare Baileys list of after markets parts to these. crank-top end-covers-bar&chain then everything else is a freeby!!! LOL!)


----------



## MCW (Feb 12, 2011)

Teddy.Scout said:


> I have been getting lucky!
> The ones I have got are still cutting strong!
> Not that they are daily user or felling saws.
> But they are seeing some real work as firewood buckers and stumpers.
> ...



Hey I agree with you as I am getting good value out of certain Husky 365 copies. But you have to be careful as one manufacturer will be good and the other 4 crap. Your source must have been from a good factory. The ones I've seen are nasty with a capital N and just seeing a small picture on eBay doesn't guarantee you won't get one of the bad ones. The 038 copy I got was better, starts and runs really well, but is still a bit too cheaply made.


----------



## Teddy.Scout (Feb 12, 2011)

MCW said:


> Hey I agree with you as I am getting good value out of certain Husky 365 copies. But you have to be careful as one manufacturer will be good and the other 4 crap. Your source must have been from a good factory. The ones I've seen are nasty with a capital N and just seeing a small picture on eBay doesn't guarantee you won't get one of the bad ones. The 038 copy I got was better, starts and runs really well, but is still a bit too cheaply made.


 
The 038 plastic was a sad attempt as it looked like a kids toy full of lead.
Looked faded and CHEAP! Goes to show the real Stihl plastic is 10 times better.
Did not run it, but assume the same issues. Any copy or knock off is not a gas and go! The 2 070 copies I got to run were darn near gone through (carb, top end) BUT not the bottom end, for visual inspection. Keep in mind I am not like Matt or others who can really point out mechanical flaws, or have really gone through them. Matts break down of the 346 knock was a great look-over that the 070 needs.


----------



## MCW (Feb 12, 2011)

Teddy.Scout said:


> Any copy or knock off is it not a gas and go!


 
Most definately not. No matter how good the Chinese are at copying one thing is for sure, they CANNOT tune a saw to save themselves


----------



## Teddy.Scout (Feb 12, 2011)

MCW said:


> Most definately not. No matter how good the Chinese are at copying one thing is for sure, they CANNOT tune a saw to save themselves


 
My bad! Had the is it wrong


> Any copy or knock off is not a gas and go!


----------



## MCW (Feb 12, 2011)

Teddy.Scout said:


> My bad! Had the is it wrong



Hah hah. Guess what? I read it the way you intended anyway and was just making a statement about their tuning methods or lack thereof


----------



## Rudolf73 (Feb 12, 2011)

I was also wondering about how one would tell a fake 070 from a real one. Here is a thread I started about it a little while back. http://www.arboristsite.com/showthread.php?t=163929

There seem to be a few subtle differences like the name tags and many chinese copies also run a 3/8 chain instead of 404


----------



## Teddy.Scout (Feb 13, 2011)

MCW said:


> Hah hah. Guess what? I read it the way you intended anyway and was just making a statement about their tuning methods or lack thereof


 
Keep in mind Matt that your PM is my 2-3 AM, typos will happen!
Having my evening TASTE doesn't help!!!
And ya, it did read as it was! But I have NEVER expected to dump fuel and crank.

*Learned my lesson the hard way! Mud wasps in a cylinder suck!!!!!!!! *


----------



## MCW (Feb 13, 2011)

Teddy.Scout said:


> Keep in mind Matt that your PM is my 2-3 AM, typos will happen!
> Having my evening TASTE doesn't help!!!
> And ya, it did read as it was! But I have NEVER expected to dump fuel and crank.
> 
> *Learned my lesson the hard way! Mud wasps in a cylinder suck!!!!!!!! *



Well get to bed then  Ouch, mud wasps. Open exhaust port?


----------



## gunny100 (Jun 22, 2018)

loggers1 said:


> Believe it or not, Stihl still makes the 070 chainsaw. It is a Stihl ms 070. I just bought a new one on Ebay and I was skeptical before I bid so I did some checking. I found out that on Stihl's website under the country of Mexico, sure enough the Stihl catalog lists an ms 051, ms 070, and ms 076. They look exactly like the one I got on Ebay. you can not buy them in the US or most other countries. I have not checked all of the countries yet. I also heard there are fake saws out there that look just like the Stihl 070. Does anyone know how to spot a fake? Once I get the saw, I am going to take it apart and check the cylinder, etc.... and see if I can tell anything. Has anyone else heard about Stihl still making these saws. They must or they would not be in the catalog for Mexico. Thanks


Huztl.net sells the copy of sthil mms070


----------



## Stihl 041S (Jun 23, 2018)

gunny100 said:


> Huztl.net sells the copy of sthil mms070


There is a long thread on building one. 
Usually on the first 2 pages....


----------

